
Don’t abandon the Europe that I fought for – and my comrades died for - YeGoblynQueenne
http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/jun/15/dont-abandon-the-europe-that-i-fought-for-and-my-comrades-died-for
======
user_rob
I am not quite 96 yet, but what nonsense - the British fought for freedom,
self determination and democracy and not to be governed by a European state.
NATO has provided the only effective security not the EU. Only France and the
UK spend enough on defence. The EU is a slow lumbering giant full of
indecision and differences as weak as its weakest member state. It is blighted
by the misguided goal of political union. The UK leaving the EU will
ultimately give confidence to the other EU member states to recognise
political union for the nonsense and danger that it is. The UK electing not to
be governed by the EU will help the UK to be more confident, act more
decisively and be more effective globally. And finally if the UK does leave it
can stop whining about the EU, which will make everyone here a bit happier.

